

How I built an agency from my freelance business (and how much I earned) - kocsmy
http://hanno.co/logbook/six-ages-agency

======
tomlaz901
Interesting. Can you clarify the math on your compensation? For example,
you're working 18-hour days, 6 days/week during at $30/hour in Step 2, yet
this results in $17k income.

~~~
qhoc
I had this problem before too. Most are not "billable" hours because you have
to do lots of POC, estimate, hiring, selling...

~~~
jonolay
Hey - I'm the author.

And this is exactly right - it's all the work that goes 'around' the billable
time, which is the real time suck. Also factoring in that this was my first
full-time experience and so, since I was determined to get really good at what
I was doing, I was also trying to learn as much as possible end expose myself
to as much new stuff as I could.

You get major economy of scale by the time you reach Step 5, in terms of admin
time costs (accounting, invoicing, legal fees) but at Step 2, you're doing it
all yourself, and learning as you go along. A real killer.

It's £30, rather than $30, btw. Minor clarification, doesn't change the
relative calculation, of course.

